# Please Welcome PCBAITS as our First Sponsor!



## Jim (Feb 1, 2008)

It has been a long time in the making, But we have reached another milestone here at Tinboats.net.

I am very happy to announce that Sterliing and the PCBAITS.COM brand has become the first paying sponsor here at Tinboats.Net. I think it was a perfect match, and hope it turns out well for all of us here.

If your thinking about buying some custom painted baits and plastics, or even have an old lure repainted please consider our board sponsor. 

Support those that support us!

PCBAITS Website

Thanks Sterling!

Jim


----------



## redbug (Feb 1, 2008)

Great news !!! glad to see that peoples choice Will be here and available to all the great members of the site.
I can second Jim's advice that PCBAITS has some great stuff to offer

Wayne


----------



## shizzy (Feb 1, 2008)

That is great news! Congrats! =D>


----------



## MARINE0341 (Feb 1, 2008)

=D> =D> =D> AWESOME =D> =D> =D>


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Feb 1, 2008)

Welcome aboard, hopefully it will be a long and fruitful partnership!


----------



## Nickk (Feb 1, 2008)

cool, very cool!


=D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## DocWatson (Feb 1, 2008)

A match made in fishing heaven !!! Congratulations guys !!!!!


----------



## mtnman (Feb 1, 2008)

Cool Deal. Congrats to both!


----------



## little anth (Feb 1, 2008)

thats sweet guys congrats


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 1, 2008)

Outstanding!


----------



## ACarbone624 (Feb 1, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## slim357 (Feb 1, 2008)

This means we get some sweet deals right? Although i think the prices for his baits are already a deal. Good stuff, ill prob place another order in the near future.


----------



## dampeoples (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks for having me  I always thought any club that would have me wasn't worth much, but I guess I was wrong 

Yep, some Tinboats members deals coming soon, plus I've got a crank that needs a name...


----------



## mr.fish (Feb 1, 2008)

Thats awesome.


----------



## shamoo (Feb 1, 2008)

YEEEEEEEEHAAAAAAA, Way to go dampeoples and congrats to Mr. Jim for another milestone in his club. =D>


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 1, 2008)

Its amazeing to watch this site grow, i think i joined when it had only 75 members.... Congrats Jim and dampeoples


----------



## shinerman77 (Feb 1, 2008)

Congrats jim and sterling. This is a great match up. the perfect forum with an exellent bait man.


----------



## jkbirocz (Feb 1, 2008)

Talk about a great sponsor. Peoples choice baits is a great company that no one would refuse to promote. Congrats Jim and Sterling, this site only gets better, keep up the great work :!:


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Feb 1, 2008)

Awesome! This is the best site I have ever found after a long time searching for my nitch! Great first sponsor with great products! Look forward to growing with this site and looking forward to ordering some pc baits in the future!


----------



## SMDave (Feb 1, 2008)

Sweeeet!!!


----------



## switchback (Feb 17, 2008)

That's awsome. Going to have to check out the site.


----------

